# Timeshares in Turks and Caicos



## Pappy Mentos (Feb 14, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what timeshare resorts are currently in Turks and Caicos? We put in an RCI search last month which came up for Turquoise Cove Beach Club and Allegro Resorts. I saw a post on Trip Advisor that Allegro Resorts was torn down in 2009. I have also seen posts on other forums that Turquoise Cove Beach Club was never built. The only two resorts that seem to keep coming up are the Alexandra on Grace Bay and Caicos Beach Club in South Caicos.


----------



## GregT (Feb 14, 2012)

Pappy Mentos said:


> Can anyone tell me what timeshare resorts are currently in Turks and Caicos? We put in an RCI search last month which came up for Turquoise Cove Beach Club and Allegro Resorts. I saw a post on Trip Advisor that Allegro Resorts was torn down in 2009. I have also seen posts on other forums that Turquoise Cove Beach Club was never built. The only two resorts that seem to keep coming up are the Alexandra on Grace Bay and Caicos Beach Club in South Caicos.



Ada903 went to Alexandra and loved it -- but it is a very tough trade from what I understand.   I don't know the Beach Club.

Best,

Greg


----------

